# seeing double



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

when't to pick up the 56 today and he told be a guy haves a john deere 70 l think newer then mine and it runs!!!!!! yes runs and it better shape paided 90 for it l a steel now l have two 70 and the 56and 57 like a like man this is my month lol


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Great buys, Jbetts. How about a pic of your "new" 70? Keep us informed on your progress. Which one are you going to restore first?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

the new one just because it runs and it has wheel weighs


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

How about some specs on the 70. Engine, trans, etc.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

well it home the oil in the tranny is blacker then black l'm going to fix it up a bit but the other 70 is goin to be restored first BTW has any one made a row crop out of a 70 or m l the first


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

good deal james....


----------

